# Need a use for a wiper motor



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

I know thi ssounds stupid but i really need a good use for a wiper motor i have

Ive looked at a bunch of sites but none of the wiper motor props ive seen really suit my haunt. Something like madmax's on the rocks prop would be cool

Any ideas?


----------



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

I just compleded a skeleton seperation prop with a wiper motor. I found a crate from a grandfather clock. It's about 7 feet high, 30 inches wide. Made into a jail cell. The motor lifts a drops the torso from the skeleton's hands and arms streched over his head. The hands and arms are tied to the top, and so he looks like he's doing pull ups, leaving his legs stationary in the jail cell. A cardboard screen between the skeleton and the motor from skeleton with pulleys attached at the top.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I always liked the kicking legs lawnmower prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

kicking legs like Hibs mentioned though, used in a hanging body


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

ive actually made a kicking legs prop already but ive never tried adaptign it to a hanging body

might try that


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

A flying crank ghost could be made from that motor. Just use a smaller than 12 v transformer and the rev/min will reduce. AND EVRYONE NEEDS AN FCG!!


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

i really like ronster's idea

Ive been looking for something to do with my blucky beside corpseing it
i think ill do that


----------

